# Help Please



## trashman (Aug 6, 2011)

Iam getting real close to starting my first layout. I have a 6x12 area in my garage I want to use, HO is what I'll be using I want to have a passenger line continuoius with different frieght line running elswhere. my problem is I cant do anyrail now so I was hoping someone would help design a layout for me.


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

This is a good program to make layouts

http://www.scarm.info/index_en.html


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use AnyRail, it's very easy to get up and running with it. They have a demo version that allows 50 track segments so you can do a test drive.


----------

